# Yellow on paph



## busypotter (Sep 25, 2012)

This is Emerald Sea x primulinum. I split this so I could treat them differently if needed. Yellow before splitting. When repotting I found the roots look good, no rot. One is now in lava rock and the other is in bark chips and coconut husks.

The yellow is not I'm dying yellow but a bright sunny crayon yellow. Started about a month ago, the leaves are firm and solid. I never have found any type of bugs. This was in a sunny location behind 50% shade cloth. Never had this before, hope someone can help.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 25, 2012)

Perhaps it is a kind of deficiency? You could add some Mg (epsom salts) in your water and see if there will be any difference. Also abit of


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 25, 2012)

Glad to hear you checked the roots! Always a first! 
I second biothanasis' suggestion about adding some epsom salts -if you could tell us more about your fertilizer regime that would be helpful.
Also, could it be too much light? Its odd placement and not my first thought, but still worth considering.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 25, 2012)

Another vote for magnesium deficiency. Epsom salts is a good spot treatment, but in the long run make sure you are using a complete fertilizer that includes magnesium. If you have already been supplying some magnesium then it could be a problem with pH, too acidic.


----------



## fbrem (Sep 26, 2012)

I also would suggest nutrient deficiency/imbalance. However, I used some fungicide recently (Scotts Banrot I think) that seemed to cause chlorosis of the new growths of some paphs, phrags and an anguloa. any different types or concentrations of chemicals used on these recently?


----------



## busypotter (Sep 26, 2012)

yes, from the e-mails I have been getting I think it is a nutrient imbalance also. I recently went from rain water to RO system. This morning I gave them a dose of seaweed extract and will fertilizer weakly this weekend with a fertilizer designed for RO system water orchids with a spash of epson salts added! Thanks for your help! I did give them a dose of physan20 a few weeks back too.????


----------

